# Wolfram checking in...



## wolfram (Nov 11, 2007)

Hello all ...

Grumpy old git here ... well slightly  We are recent owners of a Bongo ... unconverted.  and are just getting into wild camping .. its the main reason we bought her.  She belongs to Silver Ether really ...  the Mrs ... and it will prolly be her looking in most of the time.

We are in the West Midlands, UK. and been married for a loooooong time so I am really good at doing what I am told ...
Anything you want to know ask and we will see Off to have a nosey then ...


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Nov 11, 2007)

hi and welcome enjoy  from another graham.


----------



## wolfram (Nov 11, 2007)

oooh a gathering of Grahams Ta for the welcome.


----------



## GUITARMAN (Nov 11, 2007)

Welcome Wolfram and Silver Ether !!


----------



## wolfram (Nov 12, 2007)

Silver Ether grins .... hello ya all


----------



## walkers (Nov 13, 2007)

wolfram said:


> Silver Ether grins .... hello ya all


hi and welcome hope you enjoy the site


----------



## wolfram (Nov 18, 2007)

its fascinating ... TA


----------

